# Weight of kids bikes



## macbikes (2 Jun 2013)

When I weighed my youngest son today I realised that at 12.7kg he is not that much heavier than his bike - a Specialized Hotrock 12 that weighs in at 7.7kg (I haven't weighed it personally, but that is what it says on t'internet)

No wonder he needs a push up hills! I think the Specialized is the lightest bike of this size - I did research all the options. He isn't big enough for an Islabike which is a couple of kg lighter. 

How on earth would we cope if we had to ride a bike more than half our weight?


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2013)

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart12AW_web-c2.pdf

Just for your future reference if you have not seen it, they go down pretty small.

I agree with the weight part, it would certainly not be as good riding everywhere on a full loaded trades bike. Mind you I suppose many overweight people do it all the time without realising they are doing so.


----------



## macbikes (2 Jun 2013)

That's true!

According to the height chart he is only just big enough for the Rothan now - he has had his Specialized for 6 months. When he is big enough I will definitely be looking at the Cnoc 14. Or have you seen http://www.frogbikes.com/?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2013)

Both my kids ride 'heavy' kids bikes but it'll make men of them and when they grow up they will be big strapping lads like.... well, like me!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Both my kids ride 'heavy' kids bikes but it'll make men of them and when they grow up they will be big strapping lads like.... well, like me!


 
There are heavy kids bikes and then there are tanks!!! Even if they can ride them I think it puts some kids off especially if they can see a child looking as though it is far easier on their bike - just takes the enjoyment out for some or if they are still struggling with the basics.


----------



## macbikes (2 Jun 2013)

He is a scrawny wee thing. We'll make a man of him yet - he's only 2!


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jun 2013)

The two bikes i have for my eldest girls are in the "Tank" catagory ! Trying to lift them on to the roof rack on our 7 seater is a challenge even with steps ! Cannot complain though,one cost £30 and the other was free !


----------



## macbikes (10 Jun 2013)

I just bought a second-hand likeabike Jumper for messing around at the skate park and dirt jumps (other balance bike is getting a bit wee, and pedal bike is trickier to do stunts) and it is the lightest bike ever.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> I just bought a second-hand likeabike Jumper for messing around at the skate park and dirt jumps (other balance bike is getting a bit wee, and pedal bike is trickier to do stunts) and it is the lightest bike ever.


 
A balance bike with suspension and puncture protection tyres, now I think I have seen everything  I am not berating you for getting the best bike you can for your son but I suspect you might be expecting a bit too much of your "scrawny wee 2yr old".


----------



## macbikes (10 Jun 2013)

You haven't seen him on a bike Mind you he does have a better bike than I do (actually make that two...)

The new bike is also better for singletrack than his old one too


----------

